# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Conferences

## Shwing

Heyya.  I am trying to put together a trip plan for the upcoming year, you know, which conventions and conferences to attend.  I have checked the Optiboard calendar, which didn't show any conferences.

So my question is: Does anyone have a fairly comprehensive listing of all upcoming conventions and conferences?  I know about the usual staple of VEE and VEW, but, for example, CLSA?

thx in advance,

----------


## Diane

> *Shwing said:* 
> Heyya.  I am trying to put together a trip plan for the upcoming year, you know, which conventions and conferences to attend.  I have checked the Optiboard calendar, which didn't show any conferences.
> 
> So my question is: Does anyone have a fairly comprehensive listing of all upcoming conventions and conferences?  I know about the usual staple of VEE and VEW, but, for example, CLSA?
> 
> thx in advance,


Shwing,

The CLSA meeting has merged with CLAO and now a section of the AOA contact lens group.  It is called Contact Lens and Eyecare Symposium and will be held January 21-25, 2004 at Disneys Coronado Springs Resort, Orlando, Florida.  Contact CLSA for information at (703) 437-5100 


I'll plut the SouthEastern Opticians Conference to be held in Atlanta, GA in August.  Here's the link. http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...&threadid=7349

Hope this helps a little.  If you decide to come to Atlanta, let me know.

Diane

----------


## hcjilson

Ian, If you get to Atlanta, be sure to ask Diane for a Georgia Assn golf shirt.She will be happy to sell you one very reasonably.  Mine's in white but she said new colors this year. I had a number of people ask me about it, the one day I wore it in Ireland! Thought Diane would get a kick out of that!

hj

----------

